# Grooming tool case



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

Does anyone know of a cheap but good grooming tool case? I'm using a toolbox now, but it's kinda big and I broke part of it. I'm debating getting a different toolbox, metal instead of plastic, but thought a tool case would be better since it has places to put things rather than tossing them in the toolbox.

I've looked at this one here... http://grooming.petedge.com/Top-Per...tegoryId=190&categoryId=214&subCategoryId=280

but don't know if it's good or not. Metro makes one like it and for the same price cause it's on sale, would it be better?

Graco- I haven't told you yet, but the shampoo is great!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Golden, I have that same case, but in silver, and the taller one with wheels. I LOVE it! I have had it for at least 4 years. I really only use it when I go to breeders and groom, or the grooming shows. But I have squeezed, crammed, toted, and banged it around vans, hotels, cars, etc. and its held up really well..There are some dents in it, etc..lol Oops..but its structure is good. I had to have the wheels on it, cause it gets heavy when I load all my stuff in it for a week at a show..lol Many competitors use the tall wheeled plastic tool boxes from Menards, Home Depot, etc. but they are SO big and bulky, its hard to tote around and pack in a van with 15 dogs...lol 

Glad you like the shampoo..Have you gotten to use it on a good crusty one?


----------



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

Awesome! I'll have to get that one then. I was worried the craftsmanship wouldn't be good, glad to hear it is!

I haven't used it on a nasty one yet, but I'll let ya know when we get a gross cocker in!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have been totally happy with mine, and like I said, its held up great to the abuse I have given it. Hopefully they haven't declined in craftsmanship since I bought mine a few years ago.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, gotta know, WHAT shampoo are you talking about?! LOL

Enquiring minds, ya know!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

LOL Poodle...sorry for not being more specific for everyone that may be reading this. I had sent Golden some EZ Groom Medicated Ultra Sheen Shampoo to try on some dogs. It works really well on crusty, flaky, oily, sebhorrea type dogs, in getting the scales off and softening the skin and coat.


----------

